# Health problems with teflon?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I was installing some plumbing at a house and was using some teflon tape. The HO freaked and said that it causes health problems. Made me remove it and use pipe dope. I never heard of this, have you?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd respect their wish,if possible,but I would not be able to control laughing at them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh, I had a hard time holding it in!
But, they are the ones paying though!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Teflon offgases toxic particulates at 464°F. At 680°F Teflon pans release at least six toxic gases, including two carcinogens, two global pollutants, and MFA, a chemical lethal to humans at low doses. At temperatures that DuPont scientists claim are reached on stovetop drip pans (1000°F), non-stick coatings break down to a chemical warfare agent known as PFIB, and a chemical analog of the WWII nerve gas _phosgene_.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Teflon tape does the same when burned


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Read the MSDS on teflon, it's an important thing to know.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I would hve cheerfully complied and used my Teflon paste instead.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

99% of the things on this earth can kill you under the right circumstances.I'm thinking there are slightly bigger things to worry about,but one has to do what it takes for them to sleep at night.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

burnt teflon pans will kill pet birds rather quickly......


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Seriously guys, I'm sure your joking, but if any of you were working for me I'd insist you read the MSDS on any probuct that might put you at further risk.

Sometimes we overlook and act complacent about the things we use every day. Protect yourself and read this stuff, even if you do it olny once.

The first time you get over exposed, you'll wish you had.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Seriously guys, I'm sure your joking, but if any of you were working for me I'd insist you read the MSDS on any probuct that might put you at further risk.
> 
> Sometimes we overlook and act complacent about the things we use every day. Protect yourself and read this stuff, even if you do it olny once.
> 
> The first time you get over exposed, you'll wish you had.


No argument there.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*M.s.d.s Orders*

*ABSOLUTELY READ M. S. D. S. *
*IT MAY SAVE YOU FROM SERIOUSLY HURT OR PAIN :thumbup:*


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

tell the home owner... to hit the treadmill and lay off the mc dicks if they want to improve their health


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I would hve cheerfully complied and used my Teflon paste instead.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

